# HELP! Tell me how to get poop out of my carpet!



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

My DS1 had an accident on his bedroom carpet in the morning before I got up. He tried to clean up before I got to it. Sweet, but he really only ended up grinding poo into the carpet. Now I can't get the ground in poo out of the carpet







The carpet is very short - it's actually commerical carpet, I think. He must have scrubbed HARD because I can't scrub it out with the scrub brush I normally use for carpet messes. Please tell me there is some way to get this up


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes, get a Bissell Spotlifter (or whatever model & brand of similar hand-held carpet spot cleaner, approx $40) and suck it all up. It's great for any kind of spill...I've seen people clean up red wine off of ivory carpets, I've cleaned all types of human and pet stains with it, as well as spills and marks.

If you have a wet/dry vac, mix some water and vinegar, soak the area and use the wet/dry vac to suck it up. Repeat until it's gone.

Good luck!


----------



## aolinsmama (Apr 9, 2004)

you can mix oxyclean in a spray bottle, let sit, scrub, blot, repeat

or, sprinkle baking soda, add vinegar, the "stuff" will bubble up, blot, scrub, repeat


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Bissell Spotlifter for $25 + shipping

Okay, I found it online, I found it for a pretty good price, and still I can't tell if this is a steam cleaner. Is it? Would steam cleaning be good for such a situation?

<-- not very up on the cleaning technology


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bleu*
Bissell Spotlifter for $25 + shipping

Okay, I found it online, I found it for a pretty good price, and still I can't tell if this is a steam cleaner. Is it? Would steam cleaning be good for such a situation?

<-- not very up on the cleaning technology

No, it's not a steam cleaner. What you do is take the reservoir (the blue area) off the machine, open the cap and pour in hot water and a measured amount of cleaning fluid. Then the machine sprays (with your pushing of a button) the cleaning solution onto the affected area. Then you can scrub it with the attached brush and suck it up (it's really like a mini wet-dry vac). I would soak, vacuum it up, scrub if needed, and repeat as many times as you'd like. I've done it with just vinegar water in the reservoir, as well.

For instance, once I was at my SIL's house and she spilled red wine on ivory colored carpet. She immediately got her Spotlifter, used the vacuum to suck up the excess...then she squirted the cleaning solution on the spot and sucked it up again. I believe she repeated that once more and the red wine was GONE.

It's not a perfect machine but for $25, I think you just can't go wrong and I think everyone with carpets in the house should have one. It's been a lifesaver for me many times. I've even used it to suck up spills in the kitchen. Why not?


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

That was so nice of you to post that detailed description, RiverSky. I get it now -- and I want one, too! Thanks!


----------

